# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Расчет надбавок за вредность в 8.3 Корп.

## kirdangb1

Нужна помощь. При расчете надбавок для этой программы. Используются надбавки по под классам 3.1, 3.2, 2.Подкласс 3.1 и 3.2 расчитывает правильно, а 2 класс не рассчитывает...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Нужна помощь. При расчете надбавок для этой программы. Используются надбавки по под классам 3.1, 3.2, 2.Подкласс 3.1 и 3.2 расчитывает правильно, а 2 класс не рассчитывает...


Подозреваю, что речь идет о Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5, кстати, какой релиз?
Надбавки за вредность - это видимо Основные начисления организации.
Поскольку в типовой поставке таких начислений нет, то вы их заводили сами. Какой же способ расчета надбавок вы задали для различных подклассов?
Как видите на ваш вопрос появляется масса домыслов и встречных вопросов. Поконкретнее сформулируйте...

----------


## kirdangb1

БухПредпр.3.0.37.47 Классы уже прописаны в базе. 1, 2, 3, 4 вместе с ставками утвержденные законом, подклассы 3.1, 3.2, 3,3 и 3.4 тоже прописаны и ставки проставлены. Третий класс считает в принципе правильно, правда не всем сотрудникам, но это ошибка скорее всего с непоследовательным вводом данных. Так как на предприятии используется еще и 2-класс  который схож с 3.4 по ставкам,но его необходимо рассчитывать как 2 иначе при передаче данных в ПФР будет ошибка...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> БухПредпр.3.0.37.47


Так речь идет не о надбавках за вредность , а о дополнительных страховых взносах!
Так по Федеральным законам от 28.12.2013 г. № 426-ФЗ «О специальной оценке условий труда», от 28.12.2013 г. № 421-ФЗ «О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации в связи с принятием Федерального закона «О специальной оценке условий труда» для 1 и 2 подкласса установлена нулевая ставка дополнительных взносов!

----------


## kirdangb1

Спасибо что откликнулись. Да так и написано. Но требуется что-бы у второго класса было 6%. По положению каких-то Актов. И это необходимо рассчитывать в базе. В Регистрах сведений, Тарифы взносов по рез-там спеы. оценки условий труда только 3-й и 4-й, а добавить 2-й не дает....

----------


## alexandr_ll

"Закон суров - но это закон!"
Если по закону установлена нулевая ставка, то какими актами это изменено? Скорее всего и ПФР такого отчета не примет.

----------


## kirdangb1

У Нас на каждый закон десятки подзаконных актов, исключений и дополнений. А если серьезно, если им установлено 2-й класс с 6 %, значит так и должно быть. И тогда вопрос где это в 8 необходимо изменить (И желательно с картинками :))). Кстати, правда что для 8-ки необходима гигабитная сеткаИ?

----------


## kirdangb1

Надеюсь alexandr_ll еще сможем пообщаться на эту тему.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> И тогда вопрос где это в 8 необходимо изменить (И желательно с картинками )


Либо оставляете на поддержки с возможностью редактирования, и тогда в конфигураторе в регистре сведений ТарифыВзносовПоРезультата  мСпециальнойОценкиУсловий  Труда в модуле менеджера добавляете в набор записей нужную вам
Либо пишете внешнюю обработку с добавлением записи в регистр, тогда не нужно снимать с поддержки



> Кстати, правда что для 8-ки необходима гигабитная сеткаИ?


Что касается работы Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0 по сети, то при наличии более трех компьютеров рекомендую переходить на сервер, в этом случае требования к самой сети не критичны.

----------


## kirdangb1

alexandr_ll Да, я это то-же нашел. Но вариант, на счет внешней обработки, честно сказать даже не подозревал, тем более с 8-й работаю только неделю...
сидел на 7-ке.  Тем более, пока не представляю алгоритм этой обработки.

----------


## alexandr_ll

в регистре сведений ТарифыВзносовПоРезультата мСпециальнойОценкиУсловий Труда в модуле менеджера есть процедура 
"ЗаполнитьТарифыВзносовПо  езультатамСпециальнойОце  киУсловийТруда" , прочитайте ее.
В ней описано заполнение данных регистра.
По аналогии во внешней обработке пишете добавление записи 
	Запись = НаборЗаписей.Добавить();
	Запись.КлассУсловийТруда = Перечисления.КлассыУслови  ТрудаПоРезультатамСпециа  ьнойОценки.Допустимый;
	Запись.Тариф = 6;

----------


## kirdangb1

alexandr_ll Получается такая тема, аттестация на 5 лет. И так если использовать обработку, то при обновлении данные будут потеряны.
 И соответственно обработку придется использовать каждый раз при обновлении. И соответственно лучше снять с поддержки,
 тем более обновляются через конфигуратор.
Сделал даже так
      РезультатЗапроса = Запрос.Выполнить();
	//Если Не РезультатЗапроса.Пустой() Тогда
	//	//Запись = НаборЗаписей.Добавить();
	//	//Запись.КлассУсловийТруда = Перечисления.КлассыУслови  ТрудаПоРезультатамСпециа  ьнойОценки.Допустимый;
	//	//Запись.Тариф = 6;
	//	// Не добавляем записи, если регистр уже заполнен (из-за создания начального образа РИБ или АРМ, например).
		//	Возврат;
	//КонецЕсли;

	НаборЗаписей = РегистрыСведений.ТарифыВз  осовПоРезультатамСпециал  нойОценкиУсловийТруда.Соз  датьНаборЗаписей();	
	НаборЗаписей.Дополнительн  еСвойства.Вставить("Запись  ОбщихДанных");

	Запись = НаборЗаписей.Добавить();
	Запись.КлассУсловийТруда = Перечисления.КлассыУслови  ТрудаПоРезультатамСпециа  ьнойОценки.Допустимый;
	Запись.Тариф = 6;

 И все равно не работает, буду искать в чем не прав.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> если использовать обработку, то при обновлении данные будут потеряны.


Ну почему же, в модуле менеджера регистра сведений ясно записано, что перезаполняется только пустой регистр, кроме того, внесение изменений в конфгурацию неприемлемо для базовых версий.
Для примера: беру базовый релиз 3.0.37.41 с помощью обработки https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1253558...%BA%D0%B01.epf добавляю запись с нужным тарифом, обновляюсь до релиза 3.0.37.51 , все записи на месте.Безымянный.jpg

----------


## kirdangb1

alexandr_ll Я так понял, что не обязательно было комментировать проверку, она работает при обновлении. Тем более что регистр не периодический.
Но почему "добавленный" не отразился в базе. Это демонстрационная версия. Может из-за того, что тонкий клиент.
Посмотрел твою обработку, как-то все слишком просто :( по сравнению с 7.7.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Может из-за того, что тонкий клиент


Действительно, обработка написана для толстого клиента обычного приложения



> Посмотрел твою обработку, как-то все слишком просто  по сравнению с 7.7.


Не очень понял, чем не нравится простота и с какой обработкой 7.7 вы ее сравниваете

----------


## kirdangb1

alexandr_ll Приветствую. Долго плясал с бубном, так и не врубился, даже создал чистую импортировал в нее с 7.7  прописал регистр, настроил на спецоценку
захожу в регистры один черт 5 пунктов,и так хоть с толстым, хоть с жирным. А ваша обработка в конфигураторе нормально, а в предприятии ничего не,т дополнил комментариями их тоже нетИ? Чистое окно... :((

----------


## alexandr_ll

Для запуска обработки в конфигураторе:
1.Сервис - Параметры - Общие установить "Управляемое приложение и обычное приложение"
2.Сервис - Параметры - Запуск 1С Предприятия - Основные -Приложение установить Толстый клиент (обычное приложение)
3. Запустить 1С Предприятие, файл - открыть - внешняя обработка. проверяем регистр сведений - записей 6.
4. Сервис - Параметры - Запуск 1С Предприятия - Основные -Приложение возвращаем Толстый клиент (управляемое приложение)
5. Запустить 1С Предприятие в режиме управляемого приложения. проверяем регистр сведений - записей 6.

----------


## kirdangb1

Спасибо, попробую. Кстати вопрос, скачал обработку по отключению интернета и прочего в 8-ке, она работает правда алгоритм там другой, по окну. До этого скачивал похожее, но они тоже не работали возможно из-за этого

---------- Post added at 14:09 ---------- Previous post was at 14:03 ----------

ИИИ А зачем так намутилиИ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Дело в том, что в обычном приложении пишу свободно, управляемое пока осваиваю, считаю себя не вправе по нему консультировать.

----------

kirdangb1 (10.03.2015)

----------


## kirdangb1

Товарищ Ленин был прав учится и учиться. alexandr_ll Спасибо за помощь. Но судя по коду у людей возникнут проблемы с расчетом, хотя пока об этом не говорят....
Год не закончен...Пока закрывают год в переделанной 7-ке. :)

----------

